# Overnighter mon-tues Port A



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Lost some crew members last minute, need some replacements. Running a 35 bert. 

PM me for details if you wanna go.


----------



## ChadDobbs (Sep 4, 2014)

How did your trip go? If you are ever looking for crew in the future I'm in Port A about 15 days a month and have gear etc. Do you keep your boat at Island Moorings? I used to keep my boat on the 500 dock. 512 919 9997

Chad Dobbs


----------

